# What Age to Feed?



## NickyDochi (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm bringing home a baby hoglet this week! 

Maybe this is a stupid question but, are mealworms and hedgehog-safe human foods okay for even a baby hoglet?

I know about introducing foods slowly and one at a time, but is it okay to start from the get-go with a meal worm or two during bonding?


----------



## SquirtleSquirt (May 9, 2016)

No question is ever stupid. I'm not 100% but just to be safe I think once hedgehogs are weaned off and are able to eat solid cat food, they should be able to eat mealworms or any other insects also. If I'm incorrect someone please correct me.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It's best to wait a week or so before introducing new foods. They're already stressed from being in a new home and adding in new foods can upset their tummy.


----------



## NickyDochi (Sep 18, 2017)

Thank you so much for your advice! He's coming tomorrow I can't wait (Still need to pick a name too).

I think for now I'm going to stick to the food the breeder has him on and slowly introduce things to him after he settles a bit. There's a good online store that will deliver fresh, frozen (NOT freeze dried) crickets and worms and grasshoppers so I'm excited to try that.


----------



## Hedgieanika (Sep 27, 2017)

NickyDochi said:


> Thank you so much for your advice! He's coming tomorrow I can't wait (Still need to pick a name too).
> 
> I think for now I'm going to stick to the food the breeder has him on and slowly introduce things to him after he settles a
> bit. There's a good online store that will deliver fresh, frozen (NOT freeze dried) crickets and worms and grasshoppers so I'm excited to try that.


Sorry but can you please tell me the site, i have been searching for something like that for weeks now


----------



## NickyDochi (Sep 18, 2017)

Hedgieanika said:


> Sorry but can you please tell me the site, i have been searching for something like that for weeks now


The website is milimpet.co.kr, but I am located in South Korea so I don't know if they can help you.... :/


----------

